# Need Advice. Code PO971 Transmission Solenoid C Mail function.



## Icebluecruze (Nov 28, 2018)

2012 Cruze 1.8 liter engine. 
Transmission Solenoid malfunction. The car throw code while driving down interstate. Car drove for another 30 minutes without an issue until we could check the code. Can you replace the solenoid without replacing the transmission. 
I only $2500 on the car. Should I even take it to the dealership. No warranty left.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Icebluecruze said:


> 2012 Cruze 1.8 liter engine.
> Transmission Solenoid malfunction. The car throw code while driving down interstate. Car drove for another 30 minutes without an issue until we could check the code. Can you replace the solenoid without replacing the transmission.
> I only $2500 on the car. Should I even take it to the dealership. No warranty left.


I paid 12 X more for my 14 CRUZE. You can always take it to your trusted mechanic and if you have to visit the Dealer remember they always have free Coffee, sometimes Donuts, mine offers Popcorn.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Causes for this P0971 transmission code may include: 

Defective pressure control solenoid 
Contaminated transmission fluid 
Restricted transmission filter 
Defective transmission pump 
Defective transmission valve body 
Blocked hydraulic passages 
Corroded or damaged connector 
Faulty or damaged wiring Faulty PCM


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0971


----------

